# Wild Bill



## Johny64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just recived my stunning catty from wild bill an what a stunner it is a hand made piece of craftsmanship with a finish second 2 none it's called "birch boy" an I'm sure you must have seen some of the work by bill he's a real gent 2 boot aswell an it shoots great ... A true collectors piece that shoots as good as it looks ... Thank you bill ur a diamond ....


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you got a pic John?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Yeah that


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i have a catty from bill too ,,
the craftsmen ship is out standing !!!
i would also like to see a pic


----------



## Johny64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry I've tried 2 put some pics on cant seem 2 do it off mi iPhone there's a pic on shanghai in reviews thank you


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Johny64 said:


> Just recived my stunning catty from wild bill an what a stunner it is a hand made piece of craftsmanship with a finish second 2 none it's called "birch boy" an I'm sure you must have seen some of the work by bill he's a real gent 2 boot aswell an it shoots great ... A true collectors piece that shoots as good as it looks ... Thank you bill ur a diamond ....


You are welcome Sir!

Thank-you for the review

Bill


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dat aboy Bill!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is a couple.

Enjoy Johny!

Bill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

_That_ is cool!


----------

